# does ur dog nibble or inhale..



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson seems to kind of nibble and grazes as far as eating his food..he doesnt eat his 2 daily serveings in one sitting, he kinda just takes a few bites and walks away..so on and so forth until it is gone. i was talking to the vet one day about his eating and he said that dogs who are generally on a good diet dont "inhale" there food in one sitting...that was what he said but i dont usually take nutrition advice from him..anyway does anyone elses dogs do this or am is tyson a horse in a dogs body??


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

buddy eats pretty slowly, but wini scarfs it down(she is a puppy though), she actually has slowed down! Its soooo amazing to watch her change exspeccialy in so little time, like her bark has even changed, her body has changed, it's really is special.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine inhales his. On a chicken quarter, it's just enough to crunch each long bone and then maybe the backbone, then it's down the hatch. After each raw meal, he looks visibly distended like the lions on the nature shows.







This is what works for him, and it really isn't bad as he's doing what he was designed to do- shear meat and crush bone so it's easy to gulp down. With kibble, he was fast but definitely not labrador-fast.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse grazes usually too at least his morning meal like Tyson but his evening meal he gobbles it up


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan chews each bite carefully. One of Otto's nicknames is Otto The Enhaler - if he steals something off the table, it's halfway down before he hits the floor.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

My Otto is an inhaler. We bought him an anti-bloat bowl just to try and slow him down. My Katie however, can make dinner an all night event! She eats soooooo slow!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo is a slow eater and I swear she chews every bit of kibble that goes into her month. She also does not like to eat during the day, she perfers to eat at night.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My dogs are all slow eaters. They don't walk away and mess around when it is "meal time". If they did I would take it away as I do NOT want "grazers". They stay at their bowls, the 2 GSDs both lay down with the bowl between their front legs and eat. They chew each bite and don't scarf it up so fast the don't even taste it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is an inhaler, in the strict sense of the word. Usually she chokes on her food and before, with a different puppy kibble of very small size it was no infrequent that some pieces could go through her nose.

I frequently hand feed and/or add yummy treats at her dish while she eats and thanks to that she doesn't growl at me as she used as a little pup, but yet she gets very anxious if I'm too near while she is eating and she starts grabbing big mouthfuls and choking herself, so I prefer to leave her alone if I'm not going to actively work about it.


----------

